# SCMU '11 is now official!



## theace (Jun 25, 2011)

Speedcubing Mumbai Unlimited is finally official! We had to go through a lot of issues before finalizing the event. Hence, the delay. Anyway,

*Dates*: 9th and 10th July
*Location*: Growel's 101 Mall, Kandivali (East), Mumbai *MAP*
*Website*: SCMU 2011
*WCA PAGE:* SCMU 2011
*Registration:* Closed
*Delegate:* Mr. John Louis

*Confirmed Events:*

3x3
3x3 OH
2x2
4x4
5x5
Pyraminx
Square 1
3x3 BLD


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wish i could go.. but im from England


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 29, 2011)

Wish i could go.. but im from Arizona


----------



## theace (Jul 11, 2011)

The Results!

*GRAND PRIZE:*
1st Dhanayush Rananga (21 Points) [Lubix - Large Tube]
2nd Prashant Swarnkar (11 Points) [Lubix - Medium Tube]
3rd Ayush Kumar (9 Points) [Lubix - Small Tube]

*2x2*
1st Dhanayush Raninga (6.59) [Clock]
2nd Suveer Mehra (7.31) [Master Magic]
3rd Ayush Kumar (7.38)[Magic]

*3x3 Finals*
1st Dharmesh Shahu (13.99) [ZhanChi + LunHui + Alpha CC]
2nd Dhanayush Raninga (19.77) [LunHui, Type A - V, Type F - III]
3rd Suveer Speedcuber (20.27) [LunHui + MF8 Legend + Ghosthand - I]

*3x3 OH*
1st Prashant Swarnkar (33.32) [ZhanChi]
2nd Dhanayush Raninga (37.64) [LunHui]
3rd Akshay Rao (40.82) [Alpha CC]

*3x3 BLD*
1st Ayush Kumar (1:56.77) [ZhanChi + LunHui] *(NR)*
2nd Dharmesh Shahu (2:29.21) [LunHui + Alpha CC]
3rd Prashant Swarnkar (2:45.11) [LunHui + Haiyan Cube]

*4x4*
1st Dhanayush Raninga (1:23.74) [X Cube 4]
2nd Prashant Swarnkar (1:29.67) [Maru 4x4]
3rd Ayush Kumar (1:35.77) [Dayan+MF8 4x4]

*5x5*
1st Rahul Kadukar (2:57.79) [MF8 Megaminx v2]
2nd Dhanayush Raninga (3:39.45) [Maru 5x5]
3rd Pranay Sampat (3:59.70) [ShengShou 5x5]

*Pyraminx*
1st Dhanayush Raninga (NR) (8.95) [MF8 Megaminx v2+ Clock] *(NR)*
2nd Gaurav Taneja (10.02) [Clock + Master Magic]
3rd Suveer Mehra (10.43) [Master Magic + Magic]

*Square 1*
1st Akshay Rao (48.35) [Zhanchi + Super Square 1] meeeee~ 
2nd Gaurav Taneja (48.98) [LunHui + Square 2]
3rd Amish Thakkar (1:07.98) [Alpha CC + Pyraminx]

All prizes include a Pouch, stand and a bottle of lube. That's $1420 in prizes


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2011)

Woah prizes O_O


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 11, 2011)

who funded this all?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

theace said:


> Suveer *Speedcuber*


 
His last name is Speedcuber?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> His last name is Speedcuber?


No, His full name is "Suveer Mehra" but his facebook profile name is "Suveer Speedcuber"


----------



## theace (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll be organizing SCMU next year as well. The prizes will be MUCH bigger. I'm looking at a minimum of $2500 in prizes. If I declare it early enough, can I expect international participation? Wait, let me put this way, what all can we do here to make it easier for you guys to come down to the tourney from abroad?


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 11, 2011)

If Feliks goes, his trip will be paid for by all the prizes!


----------



## Carrot (Jul 11, 2011)

theace said:


> I'll be organizing SCMU next year as well. The prizes will be MUCH bigger. I'm looking at a minimum of $2500 in prizes. If I declare it early enough, can I expect international participation? Wait, let me put this way, what all can we do here to make it easier for you guys to come down to the tourney from abroad?



You could sponsor our flight tickets


----------



## theace (Jul 11, 2011)

I doubt that is possible. I could try and arrange for discounted stay rates...


----------



## ahujaavi13 (Jul 11, 2011)

theace said:


> I'll be organizing SCMU next year as well. The prizes will be MUCH bigger. I'm looking at a minimum of $2500 in prizes. If I declare it early enough, can I expect international participation? Wait, let me put this way, what all can we do here to make it easier for you guys to come down to the tourney from abroad?


 
Will be there, probably.


----------



## theace (Jul 12, 2011)

We got covered by Mid Day


----------



## Jeevan Cuber (Feb 15, 2013)

What are Prizes of SCMU 2013


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ask in the facebook group.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeevan Cuber (Feb 17, 2013)

Can you please tell me the prizes of SCMU 2013. PLEASEEEEEEEEE !


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 17, 2013)

Jishnu??? Is this you?


----------

